# Rahmengröße Uncle Jimbo und Beef Cake FR



## wesone (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Hätte mal gerne ein paar zusätzliche Meinungen bzgl. der Wahl der richtigen Rahmehöhe/Größe.

Einsatzgebiet eigentlich Querbeet heißt technische Trails bis S4, Flowtrails, lange Anstiege in den Alpen, Endurotouren

Bin circa 173 cm bei einer Schrittänge von 78 cm

Fahre monentan ein Torque Gr. S und ein Cube AMS Gr. S  ( 16 Zoll ) und komme mit beiden super zurecht. Sattel ist bis beiden Bikes zu Maximun ausgezogen Bergauf geht damit super.

Gerade in technischen Trail finde ich die Rahmengröße perfekt.

Laut Rose währe für Größe/Schrittlänge Gr. M die Richtige.

Nun meine eigentliche Frage gibt es noch hier noch jemanden mit ähnlichen Maßen wie den meinen der Gr. S.

Würde gerne wissen ob das passt ?

Gruss


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Juni 2012)

Hey Ho,
Mein AMS 100 hat auch einen S Rahmen.
Ich selber hab 172cm und so78-79cm Schrittlänge.

Ich überlege auch ob mein nächstes dann ein M werden soll oder halt wieder ein S Rahmen.
Das schöne an dem kleinen Rahmen ist das ich den Sattel sehr sehr tief runter bekomme, das war schon was Wert wenns technich zu anspruchsvoll wurde ;-) 

Wie gesagt, AMS 150 in S oder M das ist bei mir die Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. Juni 2012)

Ich bin 190cm und habe letztes Wochenende 2 Tage lang einen Onkel in L (eigentlic eine Nummer zu klein) ausprobieren dürfen. Für technische Trails würde ich aber immer zu dieser kleineren Rahmengröße neigen. Für längere Uphills wäre XL wohl besser. Da allerdings das Sattelrohr und die Überstandshöhe relativ niedrig sind, könnte bei Dir wohl doch M besser passen. 16" wäre schon arg klein. Gibt es denn in Deiner Nähe kein Rose-Testcenter oder einen Besitzer eines S- oder M-Onkels?


----------



## rene_gade81 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich habe den onkel im M und eine schrittlänge von 80. Persönlich würde ich nicht zu S raten, da M mit ausgefahrenen sattel ( reverb stütze ) schon recht klein ist. Denn wenn du auch noch alpen etc. fahren willst, sprich touren, nimm das M ! 

Greetz


----------



## wesone (17. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe inzwischen ein Beef cake SL in Gr.S ( S ist bei Rose 16,5 Zoll ) und das passt perfekt.

Längere Touren sind kein Problem, Sattel lässt sich mehr als ausreichend weit ausziehen, und auch komplett versenken.


----------



## rene_gade81 (17. Juli 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe inzwischen ein Beef cake SL in Gr.S ( S ist bei Rose 16,5 Zoll ) und das passt perfekt.
> 
> Längere Touren sind kein Problem, Sattel lässt sich mehr als ausreichend weit ausziehen, und auch komplett versenken.




 rock n roll !


----------

